#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Hardware >  >  Share your ideas about phones

## Dhiya

I am going to buy a new phone in a budget of 60,000. Which is the best phone to use?

----------


## Assassin

> I am going to buy a new phone in a budget of 60,000. Which is the best phone to use?


OnePlus5t have great features which is fit under you budget too. Check out more details here.

----------


## Arthi

Thenuka as you said earlier thread you have some interest to buy an iphone so i will suggest you iphone6 32GB. it will not affect your budget . fruther details check this link Apple iPhone 6 32GB Price in Srilanka

----------


## Ritika

huawei nova 2i with 64GB, 4gb, And it cost around LKR45000.

----------


## Smith

Hello Dhiya. 

I suggest sony Xperia XZs. Because this mobile has good features. For an example, good camera experience (camera 19Mb and super slow motion 920fps) and mobile would be speed because of 4GB RAM. 
You can Get this one in your budget.

----------


## Beacon

> I am going to buy a new phone in a budget of 60,000. Which is the best phone to use?


Nova 2i seems really good review and the picture quality seems stunning for that price! incase if you are willing to double your budget then go with S9+

----------

